# Bachmann 2-4-2T Lyn



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I had been looking for a 1:20.3 loco to replace an old 1:24 Bachmann 0-4-0T Porter that has been doing switching duties. I already had the new 1:20.3 0-4-0T Porter and had been looking at the new 2-4-2T Lyn loco. So I took the plunge and ordered the unpainted version. I t arrived today and first look, I like what I see. 


The parts diagrams inside refer to is at 1:20.3, and the detail looks to be at the Spectrum standard. There is a replacement straight stack to replace the diamond stack. There are also different height knuckle couplers for either NMRA Standard (?) or Kadee/large Scale and a set of hook and loop couplers. It comes with a full crew with an engineer that does not look like he escaped from Juvie! The gears appear to be brass, although with minimal lubrication, I think most of it was on the gearbox lid, and the side rods metal. 


I ran it on rollers for a test and the mechanism seemed smooth but a little noisy. I am thinking the gear noise will reduce when they have worn in a little. I do not have any powered track so cannot provide any more information. I took a few quick photos. 


I will be taking this apart and doing a Battery/RC Conversion using Revolution and Phoenix and will let you know if I run into any major stumbling blocks. Bachmann did include instructions on disassembly in the packet.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By nkelsey on 12 Oct 2011 06:03 PM 

I will be taking this apart and doing a Battery/RC Conversion using Revolution and Phoenix and will let you know if I run into any major stumbling blocks. Bachmann did include instructions on disassembly in the packet.

















































If it's like the old Lynn, batteries will be a good thing. Mine has terrible power pickup at the wheel contacts making it run very jerky, when it runs.

Only some time and mileage will determine if they cured that problem in the new version.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

The front and trailing trucks are wired and the all of the pickups are axle wipers rather than back of the wheel rollers. I took it out, lubed and dropped in a set of rollers and it ran just fine, so track pickup seems reliable.


----------



## Tails (Nov 9, 2010)

Good luck, mine stripped out the gearbox almost instantly after I got it fixed up.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Posted By Tails on 12 Oct 2011 11:01 PM 
Good luck, mine stripped out the gearbox almost instantly after I got it fixed up. 

Was yours one of the new upgraded Lyns? I think this is a review on the new type with an upgraded gear box?

Alan


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder the same too, as the new one has metal gears and apears very well built from the photos.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I had one of the old 1:24 versions that I had picked up used a couple of years ago, and it had a broken shaft on one of the gears and was definitely a Big Hauler quality. This new Lyn is head and shoulders above that. I do not know why Bachmann is not putting the Spectrum label on this loco or listing the scale in the blurbs in the Product listing, but they are remiss for not doing so, it is a nice looking loco.


----------



## Tails (Nov 9, 2010)

Ah, I had the older model with Plastic Gears. They actually put metal gears on their new one?


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Tails on 13 Oct 2011 10:34 AM 
Ah, I had the older model with Plastic Gears. They actually put metal gears on their new one? 

Not the best photo, but here you go:


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By nkelsey on 13 Oct 2011 10:18 AM 
I had one of the old 1:24 versions that I had picked up used a couple of years ago, and it had a broken shaft on one of the gears and was definitely a Big Hauler quality. This new Lyn is head and shoulders above that. I do not know why Bachmann is not putting the Spectrum label on this loco or listing the scale in the blurbs in the Product listing, but they are remiss for not doing so, it is a nice looking loco. 


My Lynn is a "Spectrum" and was well above the 10-wheelers quality (that I have). IIRC, it was listed as 1:20.3 scale too. I remember paying $69 when they were selling them out. Several people were buying them at that price for the motor blocks.

Mine almost instantly lost contact at one wheel contact, and when I "fixed it" and put the plastic side rod pin back in, I could never get the side rod tight enough so that it didn't almost instantly come off the hex and slip as the wheel turns. Years later, I tried using a screw because "it looked about right," and it went right in and held the side rod perfectly. But it still ran/runs like a POS.

Looks like they've improved it.


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

These new side rods look great. And seem to be the screw type in the new spectrum locos. The ones on my lyn are thin stammped metal. Held in with plastic push in buttons. One side that had come out, I can not get to stay in again at all. 

Any suggestions on how to get it running good will be appreciated. 

JP


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By JPCaputo on 13 Oct 2011 12:27 PM 
These new side rods look great. And seem to be the screw type in the new spectrum locos. The ones on my lyn are thin stammped metal. Held in with plastic push in buttons. One side that had come out, I can not get to stay in again at all. 

Any suggestions on how to get it running good will be appreciated. 

JP 

That's exactly what mine did and you can replace the plastic pin with a fine screw. I don't know the pitch, though these are very common and I believe that these may have been from inside an Aristo FA unit that was gutted for batteries. I replaced all four pins.


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. I'll start looking for similar screws.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

It's Alive!!!

The Lyn is finished and taken it's test run. ( Well, still one thing to do, replace the crap stock speaker that came with it. i really should have tested it more before I closed the cab.) 10 AA Nimh batteries in the boiler, Revolution in one side tank and Phoenix P8 in the other. Added a rear headlight and ready for crew call. i was quite happy with how well it went and how the diagrams provided simplified the process., thank you Bachmann. Seems to be a very smooth runner, but it will be Spring time before it gets a real workout. 




















Nick
The Worthington and Randolph RR - The Better Late than Never RR


----------



## petertoot (Jan 5, 2008)

hi all,have 3 of these,new model,as said,lubed,run on rollers for a bit,out to work,very good for the money,even over here in aussie!!!cheers,peter


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

On the old model, I secured the side rod with a 4-40 hex head bolt (by .250 long. 

Barry - BBT


----------

